# Ath5k: access point?

## Oschtan

With the release of kernel 2.6.31 according to the documentation in the driver appeared ath5k support mode access point. However, the attempt to switch to the access point interface wlan0 leads to an error in the 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
```

 and the transition mode managed or ad-hoc. This creates a compatible network 802.11bg, but in ad-hoc mode does not exceed the rate ~ 300Kbps. On the other hand in access point mode intrefeys works fine with the driver madwifi-ng-0.10.5.6 (54Mbps) (with driver 0.9.4 system hangs as described in bug 224467). Attempts made to work ath5k in mode access point, including the use of the compat-wireless, have not led to success (there is still the same error 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
```

). There are ideas how to solve this problem? (Using hostapd is not anticipated). Device Atheros 5212 (AR2414 chip) - Atheros AR5001X+ - D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter.

----------

## roarinelk

As far as I know, master mode with mac80211-using drivers is supposed to be

used by hostapd.  I had a similar problem with a b43 card, using hostapd

solved it.

----------

## cwr

FWIW, my AR5008 works ok with ath5k and hostapd, after a lot of fights with other

cards and different config settings.

Will

----------

